# building a 180 gallon tank



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

ok i am wanting to do a glass tank 72x24x24 roughly around 180 gallons.

i have mass amounts of questions and am needing some advice anybody willing to help?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I can try to help.

Why are you doing glass? Do acrylic it's lighter, you can remove scratches, and it can be bent!


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

thought glass was cheaper


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

it's up to you but IMHO acrylic is better in the long run.


----------



## Chris407 (Jun 8, 2011)

This should help a little bit
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=215655


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

for filtration would it be better to run three aqua clear 110's

the only other idea i can come up with is when i build the stand house my current 55 under the new build to use for a sump? but i have never used a sump


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

this thread has a series of videos on how to build an acrylic tank,he also has other videos on wet/dry filter setups and builds
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=229744


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

ok my tank is going to be 72x24x24

what would my actual sizes be

for instance my bottom piece will be 72 inches and 24 inches wide...my top piece will be 72 inches long and 24 inches wide

my front panel and my back panel would both be 72 inches long but only 23.5 inches wide because i have to account for the 6mm from my bottom panel correct?

and my side panels should be 23.5 high and 23.5 wide?

what would all my measurements be and would it be ok to use 6mm acrylic for this big of tank or should i use 12mm?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

you would definately need more than 6 mm, thats only 1/4 inch,I would go 12mm cellcast acrylic,
If I remember right bottom piece 72 X 24, front and back 72 X 23.5 , side pieces 23 X 23.5 height , and I think the top piece goes on the inside so it would measure 71 X 23,and this is based on 12 mm,
side pieces are on the inside of front and back panels,
secure front panel first,then side panels ,then the back panel followed by the top

If you havent watched the videos yet,they would probably answer most of your questions or concerns,about prepping edges,how to use weld-on 4 and 12 etc.

I havent built my tank yet but I plan on using most of the techniques I saw on the video series,
hope that helps


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah *** watched the video several times thats how i knew to trim down on the acrylic. My local glass place tried telling me today i would pay 4-500 for the acrylic..so now i am needing someone to order from


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

That's not that unreasonable.


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

i thought acrylic would be cheap...if i am gonna spend a total of 600 or more why it would be better just to buy a tank lol...thought the whole point was to save alot of money


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nwright36 said:


> i thought acrylic would be cheap...if i am gonna spend a total of 600 or more why it would be better just to buy a tank lol...thought the whole point was to save alot of money


I think you're wising up now :thumb:

Building a 180 yourself without any tank building experience would be a bit ambitious if you ask me. Check craigs list, for a very well cared for glass tank, and you will save money. You might have to keep checking back, but it is worth it.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

vann59 said:


> Nwright36 said:
> 
> 
> > i thought acrylic would be cheap...if i am gonna spend a total of 600 or more why it would be better just to buy a tank lol...thought the whole point was to save alot of money
> ...


+1


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I have been on craigslist picking up a 75tank gallon tank and stand with a fluval 405 comes with lots of rock and decor also comes with 8 inch jack Dempsey and some silver dollars got it all for 150


----------



## Nwright36 (Jul 27, 2011)

i have several people to help me with this project and i do have the patience to wait wait wait while i get it done the right way...the main reason i want to build this tank is for a banded cat saltwater shark  i am going to raise the egg for 2-3 months until it hatches then raise the shark he will be the only fish in the tank more than likely


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the idea of building your own tank is a good option if its not a standard size


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Most people build plywood tanks with 1 viewing window to save money. And it really does save money in the long run.

Another site to check out (hope I'm allowed to post it here): MonsterFishKeepers. Their marketplace forum has insanely good deals.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

In this case I'd just buy one. Some times you can find them for a buck a gallon around here...


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> In this case I'd just buy one. Some times you can find them for a buck a gallon around here...


Same here.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Building a glass tank of that size isn't difficult if you have a helper to lift the pieces which would be very heavy. The front an back pieces would be the same size as the bottom and sit on top of the bottom pane. The two end pieces would fit between the front and back.
having said all that, unless you get the glass for free, or can find some cheap salvage glass, you would probably farther ahead financially to but a new or used tank.


----------

